# Proyecto Subwoofer parlantes Pro o Car Audio?



## cyverlarva (Jul 25, 2015)

Hola a todos, necesito definir un proyecto y quisiera escuchar algunas opiniones. Tengo el presupuesto para arrancar con mi subwoofer, pero gracias a vivir en este bendito pais me encuentro en serios problemas para conseguir un parlante que de movida sea viable para esto.
Traer de afuera es 100% imposible, el costo de envio mas el costo del importador me dejan tiritando. Asi que estoy frente a la pregunta del millon, subwoofer para car audio o un parlante de PA?  Hasta estuve evaluando la posibilidad de comprarme un subwoofer yamaha comercial de 8', pero no se cuando lo escuche, me parecio desastrozo y las 5 lucas que me pidieron me parecieron una cargada.
Estoy abierto a cualquier opinion, como por ejemplo, armate una Karlson.

Saludos a todos y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 25, 2015)

Para caraudio cualquier presupuesto esta subestimado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2015)

Hola cyver!!
Vas a tener que analizar lo que puedas encontrar. Da lo mismo si es para PA o caraudio (el parlante no sabe en que lo van a usar...jajaja), lo importante es ver cual es la Fs para estimar que tanto puede bajar sin tener que ecualizarlo.. y desde ya que lo que consigas va a ser para bass reflex. Escapale a lo que tenga 40hz o mas de Fs.
Otra cosa es ver el Xmax, de +/-8 para arriba. Y el diametro... no busques menos de 12"

Si tenes alguna idea respecto de lo que queres lograr, contala para ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## cyverlarva (Jul 25, 2015)

Capitanp,  me olvide de mencionarlo el subwoofer es para un homecinema.  El car audio es algo que no llama en lo mas mínimo. 

Gracias Eduardo,  la idea de entrada es un solo sub de 12, 15 o 18'.Me gustan los sellados,  rapiditos y mas bien chicos.  Power lo que sea necesario. Cerca tengo Sonox hacen audio pro,  pero las fs son altas casi nada baja de 50 hz
En car audio consigo cosas mas apetecibles pero la sensibilidad es muy baja.  Vi un Pionner de 15, 600 vatios rms,  campana de fundicion a unos 3200 pesos,  me parece medio carelo,  pero aseguran unos 95 db,  y si es necesario los pagaría.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2015)

Mirá... lo de la sensibilidad no hay que darle tanta bola, por que si tenés potencia de sobra para darle no te va a molestar demasiado (a menos que quieras meter una LT... cosa que puede ser muy necesaria con un sub sellado ).
No sé cuanto volumen tenés pensado darle, pero - como ejemplo - mis subs los tengo conectados a un ampli de 80W cada uno. Considerando que la LT que tengo le mete como 12 dB extra en los 50Hz y que la compensación del piso le quita unos 6 dB, dudo que alguna vez le haya metido mas de 30W rms al sub, y si lo ha hecho, ha sido por períodos de tiempo muy cortos. Cuando tenía un solo sub, tenía los dos canales de 80W en BTL + 6dB de ganancia por sumar los dos canales... y no recuerdo haber medido picos de mas de 25W RMS en esa época...y mis subs son de 88 dB/wm

Si vos no ecualizás con la LT, el solo hecho de pegar el sub al piso ya te dá por lo menos 6 dB extra... o más dependiendo de donde lo pongás. Si le metés un zapatazo de 200W... vas a arrancar alguna ventana de su marco .

Tratá de conseguir los TS de ese woofer Pioneer para ver que podemos intentar hacer.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Jul 25, 2015)

Que?? Es LT????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2015)

jose circuit dijo:


> Que?? Es LT????



Es la transformacion de linkwitz, un tipo de ecualizacion electronica que te permite - literalmente- transformar un baffle sellado en otro diferente en lo que hace a la respuesta de baja frecuencia. En los subs sellados se usa para extender la rsta a frecuencias muy bajas y/o planchar los picos que resultan de un baffle muy chico o un Qts muy alto. El costo para lograrlo es tener parlantes de sensibilidad razonablemente alta y amplificadores de potencia altaaaaa...


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola Cyber, si podes meter de 15 o 18" yo no lo dudaría y compraría los 18sound o DAS para armar una caja sellada, son parlantes de calidad excelente y poder tirar las paredes con uno solo y TL jeje, en ML vi el modelo de 18sound 18" para subgraves a algo de $6000 no se si esta dentro de tu presupuesto...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 27, 2015)

En cuanto a Car Audio .. algunos que he visto ( tipo Pioneer ) ya vienen para caja sellada de 1 cubic feet ... o sea 27 lts. ... o sea , nada..
Habra que ver una vez armado su respuesta en frecuencia ... pueden ser algo booming ..pero ahi entra la famosa LT de Dr. Z .
Todo dentro de las benditas condiciones de nuestro pais . Pero si se consigue algo , es de car audio lamentablemente .


----------



## ramiro77 (Jul 27, 2015)

Maxi, yo tengo acá todavía tu woofer de 15 con los parámetros y todo. Ya sabés que es medio malo, pero tal vez se pueda hacer algo potable sin que tengas que quemarte la mosca en un parlante. De todas formas si querés comprarte algo, los Beyma SM115/N están hace ya más de un año al mismo precio y son EXCELENTES. Son los que compré para las cajas de un flaco del vintage y los que compré también para mis cajas que todavía tengo que terminarlas. Valen lo mismo acá que en España, todo muy raro, es para aprovechar. Las mediciones dan CLAVADO a lo que especifica Beyma en el datasheet.

Igualmente, quien dice 15" dice 18". Y quien dice 18" dice 21"


----------



## cyverlarva (Jul 27, 2015)

Estuve haciendo los deberes, de car audio averigue me recomendaron en varios lugares los Rockford Fosgate, un poco mas caros que el resto pero al menos los que vi muy buena construccion, una estetica barbara y parametros T/S bastante certeros con unas FS siempre por debajo de 30 hz.

Como estas Juan, estuve viendo de PA, y $6000 pesos excede un poco mi presupuesto, el lugar en donde va a estar ubicado es bastante pequeño, no pasa de los 15 mts2, asi que no necesito mucha potencia. Si fuera por mi y si tuviera el dinero me voy de cabeza pero en este proyecto me quedo un poco corto.

Antonio, ayer vi algunos Pionner, las gamas bajas son medias famelicas, vi unas lineas llamadas "PRO" en teoria para competir y se ven mucho mejores pero no hay parametros T/S por ningun lado, y comprarme un driver para despues lidiar como un loco no es lo que mas me gustaria, obvio que tengo en cuenta el proceso de solucion de problemas el cual disfruto mucho, pero tampoco quiero volverme loco.

Como estas Rami, me gusta mucho el driver que me recomendas, y por lo que vi tampoco vale una locura, tendras algun parametro como para ir simulando algo?

El que te lleve medio que no sirve para nada, un dia de estos paso y me lo llevo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2015)

Medio alta la Fs del Beyma...
En caja cerrada se vá arriba de 60Hz fácil fácil... a menos que el baffle sea un lavarropas


----------



## ramiro77 (Jul 27, 2015)

Y sí, es medio alta pero en general andan todos en más ó menos lo mismo. Ya de por sí igualmente para un lugar tan chico la caja le va a quedar enorme, pero dudo que vea moverse un 15" por más TL que le meta. Igual son conjeturas, hay que verlo en "los pelpa".

Maxi fijate en la página de Beyma, yo los medí y dan clavado clavado lo que especifica el data. Lo mismo para respuesta en freq y distorsiones. Por lo que valen es increíble lo confiables que son y lo bien que andan. Además cero ruidos mecánicos y aerodinámicos. Eso sí, yo los uso en reflex. No les pidas mucho menos de 40hz para la f3.

Cuando quieras venir a buscar el tuyo avisame. Juntó tanta tierra que tal vez la Fs bajó lo suficiente para poder usarlo en caja sellada jajajaja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2015)

Es que 40hz en BR es una fcia muy alta.. sobre todo dependiendo del Qb que se logre.
Con la LT podes lograr un Qb de 0.5 lo que te daria una Fs equivalente de baffle de 20Hz en -3dB o por ahi..
La pregunta es: vale la pena la complicacion????


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 27, 2015)

Mete un 18" en una caja cerrada chiquita recontra llena de lana de vidrio, con el área que tiene podes hacer lo que quieras con la respuesta  ya que poco te va a importar cuanto tengas que modificara, siempre te va a sobrar...
El DAS 18G esta a $3800 en ml y el 18 sound 1400 Lw a $4000 por esos precios no conseguís nada parecido ni por asomo... te vas a gastar $800 pesos mas que un parlante de car audio bueno pero es otra cosa...

podes hacer un cubo de 55x55x55 cm....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2015)

Dale una mirada al PRV Audio 18SW2000 o el 2200. No he encontrado nada mejor en precio/rendimiento en México por ahora.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## ramiro77 (Jul 27, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que 40hz en BR es una fcia muy alta.. sobre todo dependiendo del Qb que se logre.
> Con la LT podes lograr un Qb de 0.5 lo que te daria una Fs equivalente de baffle de 20Hz en -3dB o por ahi..
> La pregunta es: vale la pena la complicacion????





Y... Depende. En audio pro mucha vuelta no hay, todos giran en torno a alta sensibilidad y por ende alta Fs. En car audio no sé si hay cosas buenas por precios razonables como sí hay en audio pro. Lo veo medio complicado el asunto. Y más aún si la idea es no renegar con parámetros ni "sorpresas" (como encontrarte que un parlante de renombre hace ruidos asquerosos por un motor pésimamente diseñado). Yo si quisiera renegar lo menos posible, iría por algún 15 o 18 pro que sepa que anda como debe (si es que encuentra alguno dentro del precio que quiera pagar) y le dedicaría un rato a una TL. No va a tener márgen de sorpresas y menos aún con toda la info que hay disponible.

La única "buena" es que el lugar es sumamente chico y con casi cualquier parlante grande va a ir "bien". 

Igualmente ojo, este soy YO, tal vez alguien conozca un parlante de car audio que se comporte como debe. Yo probé los JBL GTO de 12" (bobina simple) y por lo que valían ($1900 cuando los Beyma los pagué $2250) no me parecieron buenos. Los parámetros muy bonitos y también confiables, pero tenían ruidos en el motor apenas empezaba a verse mover el cono. Puesto en caja no se escuchaban pero que se yo, me da un poco de bronca cuando las cosas son "flojas".


----------



## cyverlarva (Jul 27, 2015)

Muy buena Data, Juan 4 lucas es un numero que puedo pagar, recien baje los parametros del DAS 18 G, en una caja sellada de 80 litros y una L/T bajaria tranquilamente a 20 Hz a -3 db.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Dale una mirada al PRV Audio 18SW2000 o el 2200. No he encontrado nada mejor en precio/rendimiento en México por ahora.
> 
> ¡Saludos!.



Me encantaria, pero pensa que Argentina es como Cuba, en plena era Fidel. Hasta conseguir termocontraible es complicado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 28, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> podes hacer un cubo de 55x55x55 cm....


Y ya que está, con un buen acabado, lo podés usar de asiento...


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 28, 2015)

Juan Ignacio (hiendaudio) uso el 18 Sound LW1400 en una caja doble 18" y aparentemente por lo que pude hablar es de lo mejorcito que se consigue aca en Arg. por el precio... hasta a mi me están dando ganas


----------



## cyverlarva (Jul 28, 2015)

Bien entonces PA 18' DAS o Eighteen sound.
Caja sellada, muy rellena de lana de vidrio.
La semana que viene voy por el woofer y empiezo con los calculos de la caja.
Principalmente forma y terminacion y a empezar a negociar con mi mujer donde le voy a estacionar el sub-

Como siempre un lujo este foro.

Saludos


----------

